# Cal South men's teams in playoffs



## espola (Nov 2, 2018)

It's playoff time!  I looked over the conference and NCAA playoff schedules and standings for Cal South college teams ("Cal South" defined on a line to include CSU Bakersfield and Cal Poly SLO, but not San Jose State or Pacific), and here it is arranged by conference.


Big West -- playoffs started last Wednesday, with UC Davis winning 3-2 at Northridge and Fullerton drawing 1-1 at UCSB (Fullerton won the kicking show 5-4).  In the semi-finals Saturday night Davis will play at Irvine and Fullerton at Riverside.  Final game will be held at Irvine, Riverside or Davis depending on semi-final results.  The tournament winner will get the conference auto-bid to NCAA tournament.  Irvine's RPI is high enough that they will probably get an at-large bid no matter what happens, and Davis is in the borderlands, where a win over Irvine would get them an at-large even if they lose the final.  From a conference standpoint, the best result would be Fullerton winning the Final at Davis, which would put three conference members in the NCAA tournament.

Pac 8 --no conference tournament, so the final games of conference play will settle the championship slot and any possibility of at-large bids.  With 2 games remaining, San Diego State is out of it and UCLA is within striking range of conference-leaders Stanford and Oregon State, and should be expecting an at-large bid anyway with their current #21 RPI position.

West-Coast Conference - also no conference tournament.  And no hope for San Diego or LMU.

WAC - the Cal South members are Bakersfield and Cal Baptist.  Bakersfield is having a bad year and is next-to-last in the conference table, and Cal Baptist is new to DI and not eligible yet this year.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 5, 2018)

Saw UCLA play San Diego a few weeks back...my son was shocked that he was watching two D1 teams. Unimpressive is a word that came to mind...


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2018)

UC Davis plays at UC Riverside Saturday at 7PM to settle the Big West.  Davis won at UC Irvine 0-0 (6-5) after 7 rounds of kicks. and Riverside held on to win 3-2 in OT against Fullerton.  UC Irvine has a good enough RPI (currently #17) to earn an at-large spot as well.


----------



## espola (Nov 15, 2018)

Today's NCAA Men's Soccer Tournament results for SoCal teams --

UCLA out 0-1 at Portland.

UC Irvine survives post-game kicks 6-5 in 7 rounds after 1-1 game with Grand Canyon.  Now on to Stanford on Sunday.

UC Riverside out 0-1 at Pacific.


----------



## espola (Nov 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Today's NCAA Men's Soccer Tournament results for SoCal teams --
> 
> UCLA out 0-1 at Portland.
> 
> ...


A note on the UC Riverside/Pacific game yesterday -- Due to poor air quality in Stockton because of smoke from the Camp Fire 100 miles north, the game was moved to Ramirez Field in Fresno, on the campus of Fresno Pacific University. 

https://www.pacifictigers.com/sports/m-soccer/2018-19/releases/201811163i33x6

Semi-relevant aside -- In 2008, when my boys' Poway High School soccer team was fighting its way through the first State/Regional playoffs, their game scheduled for Roosevelt High School in Fresno was moved to Fresno Pacific University because that site had more room for spectators.


----------



## Scooter17 (Feb 2, 2019)

Tt5t5tttttttyr tttttTV tyttttttttt.f ttt5ttttttttt5ttut ttttttttttttttttttttyr tttttttttttttTV tttyr t5ttt.f ttttttyr yr t5ttttttthttyr tttttttttyr ttyr ttttttttttttttyr tttttt2 yr tyr tshe TV ttttttt54tttttTV 5ht5ttttTV ttt5tttttttttttyr tttTV ttt5ttyr ttttttttttttqtttt5tttttttttut tttttttt5ttttttttttwttttttttttttttttttttttttttttyr tttttttttttttttee yr ttyr ttttyr tyr 5ttee tyr tttttttttut ttry ttyr tt5tttttttttt1tt55ttttttttttthtttttttttt5tttttttttttttttttttttttttt5 yr ttttttttyr try ttttttttttttttt5t5t1tttttttyr ttttttttttt5ttt5ttyr ttttttttttttttttut ttttttttttry ttttttttttttttttttt5yttttttttt5ttttttttttttttttee tttttttttttttttttt5ttTV 5t5t5tt5ttttttttt5ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttr ttut ttttttttttttttttt5tttttt3ttut ttttttttut ttt1ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt5t2 thy t5 TV tttttt5tttttttttt5ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttTV4ttttttttee ttttttttttttttt5tttttt


----------



## Scooter17 (Feb 2, 2019)

T4 t.f tt3 5 ttttee 3ttttteettt4t555tttt454 rte tee tttttee TV Ttttry TV 5Vtt545ttttt2 tree tett 544 TV4


----------



## espola (Feb 2, 2019)

Scooter17 said:


> T4 t.f tt3 5 ttttee 3ttttteettt4t555tttt454 rte tee tttttee TV Ttttry TV 5Vtt545ttttt2 tree tett 544 TV4


I can't argue with that.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Feb 2, 2019)

Scooter17 said:


> T4 t.f tt3 5 ttttee 3ttttteettt4t555tttt454 rte tee tttttee TV Ttttry TV 5Vtt545ttttt2 tree tett 544 TV4


Wow! How drunk were you! Late night texting is never good.


----------

